# What to use to shave metal



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello,

I would like to shave a bolt hole to be a little bigger on the top. It's a oval so I would like to shave the top more so it can sit lower. I have a Dremmel but my attachments are too weak. The latch may be 2-3mm thick. Any suggestions?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Not sure that I follow the oval shaped hole for a screw to set in, but perhaps use a larger drill to make the chamfer deeper?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

A Dremel with a barrel shaped sanding wheel will probably work. Any big box store will have these.

When I need to do this in a pinch I drill another hole above it so that the holes intersect, then file down each side flat.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi guys,

Here's a pic of what i'm talking about. Need to shave up more where the red boxes are.










I have a dremel, but the bits that I have don't seem to do anything to the metal.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

llckll said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's a pic of what i'm talking about. Need to shave up more where the red boxes are.
> 
> ...


So go get a bit that will file metal...


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Proby said:


> So go get a bit that will file metal...


Any suggestions?


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

llckll said:


> Any suggestions?


For 3 holes, you can pretty much get away with anything that fits the hole. 

They make sanding drums that look like they'll fit right in there. Grinding stones as well.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

Proby said:


> For 3 holes, you can pretty much get away with anything that fits the hole.
> 
> They make sanding drums that look like they'll fit right in there. Grinding stones as well.


Thanks. I was looking at the www.dremel.com site. Not sure which one is strong enough to shave the metal a little higher.

Thanks.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would just clamp it up in a vise, maybe mark it with a pencil to avoid getting carried away, and have at it with a simple rat tail file. Yes, there might be faster methods, but it looks like maybe 10-15 minutes to me, including blocking it into the vise. But, if that is a hood latch, you may want to reconsider, due to possible liability issues, in the event of a failure; it obviously has adjustment already factored into its' design, so if it's still not working, you may have another issue in play. Just my simple, respectful 2 cents worth.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why not use a circular metal file?
Ron


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Why not use a circular metal file?
> Ron


I figured he's save money by buying a $1.30 bit vs. a file.

Both will work.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I work on older cars quite a bit and this situation comes up often. I would mark the area to be enlarged with something like a "Sharpie" pen, your color choice, and do use a "rat tail file" to enlarge the slots as needed. This method will give you total control on how wide and how long to enlarge the slots. After getting the slots to the proper size you need, use a smaller, finer rat tail file to smooth out the edges and you will have a nice piece there. The Sharpie markings can be removed with fingernail polish remover. David


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

they make a cone shape rotary file that fits in a regular drill chuck,,lots faster and better sized for that job than a dremel


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I also agree with a metal file. It will be the quickest and most precise.


----------



## dave1123 (Jun 30, 2010)

*what to use to shave metal*

Know anybody in a machine shop? It would take about 5 minutes on a Bridgeport mill.


----------



## timothytaylor (Aug 25, 2010)

i'd use a metal file for that situation.


----------

